
New Book, Programmed Inequality: How Britain Discarded Women Technologists - zoba
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/programmed-inequality
======
pinewurst
Sadly I didn't like it. The various measures the British system used to keep
women down were very interesting but there was an assumed cause-and-effect
that wasn't believable. British technological and organizational incompetence
doesn't seem attributable to their misogynic biases. Rather the they're just
another data point of systemic bad judgment.

~~~
zoba
Wow how did you hear about the book originally? It is quite new and I'm
surprised that someone has heard of, purchased, read it, and found my
submission on HN. Did you actually read it?

~~~
pinewurst
I regularly scan the MIT Press site for upcoming books and yes, I purchased,
read and donated it to my local public library. History of technology is my
thing...

